# up to date pics of my boy



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

hope you enjoy phillipa


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

and what a handsome boy he is,, great pictures,


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OH he's like the prad pit of the dog world!!......very nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

I love tala he's a awesome dog xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic pictures.where they taken in north wales?


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> Fantastic pictures.where they taken in north wales?


yes they were in Anglsea we love to go fishing and so does tala lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

wat a beautifull looking boy, lovely place to walk ur dog.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Very handsome dog indeed x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is stunning


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

those are great pictures lovely dog...Jill


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you all for youre kind comments


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow what a beautiful dog in perfect settings, so natural.

Sue


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice, hes got lovely markings around his eyes, it makes them stand out.


----------



## henrybraun214 (Oct 13, 2008)

Your boy is very cute, and specially the places where you got your boys snaps are awesome. Your boy's fur and its colour is superb, and the photographer really has done a great job.
Henry Braun


----------

